# xmi et uml entre iphone et mac



## Battant (14 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheter un iphone il y a peu de temps, j'ai trouvé toutes les application que je désirait en particulier l'excellente suite bureautique Documents Unlimited Office qui est un clone de libre office. mais il me manque juste une chose.

J'ai commencer un graphique sur umbrello (un utilitaire open source de kdesdk) dans le cadre d'un projet de développement en c++. Cet utilitaire génère des fichier *.xmi que je n'arrive pas à lire sur l'iphone

Existe-t-il un éditeur UML capable de lire et d'enregistrer ce genre de fichier sur iphone éventuellement lié avec dropox ?

Merci de me répondre

Salutations

Battant


----------

